# Hva er det med disse paralellportene?

## bkv

Hei.

Jeg har kompilert støtte for "Parallel port support", "PC style hardware" og "Paralell printer support" som moduler.

Jeg prøvde å legge "lp" inn i modules.autoload. Er det riktig? lsmod gir meg dette:

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

parport_pc             13092   2  (autoclean)

lp                        6176   0 

parport                15072   2  [parport_pc lp]

hisax                  150848   2 

isdn                    97408   2  [hisax]

slhc                     4384   1  [isdn]

Allikevel får jeg ikke ut noen utskrift.  Med "cat <filename>  > /dev/lp0 skjer ingenting.

Kan noen hjelpe meg ?

Hilsen

Bjørn Kvisli

----------

## ebrostig

 *bkv wrote:*   

> Hei.
> 
> Jeg har kompilert støtte for "Parallel port support", "PC style hardware" og "Paralell printer support" som moduler.
> 
> Jeg prøvde å legge "lp" inn i modules.autoload. Er det riktig? lsmod gir meg dette:
> ...

 

Hmmm...

Opplegget ditt ser ok.

Problemet kan jo vaere at printern din ikke haandterer bare linjeskift men venter paa carriage return ogsaa.

Etter at du gjoer 'cat filnavn > /dev/lp0', proev ' cat > /dev/lp0'

og naar markoeren stopper paa neste linje, tast Ctrl+L, Ctrl+D

Dette skal normalt gi deg et side skift (dersom skriveren ikke er postscript!)

(Sorry naar det gjelder norske tegn, bor i USA  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## bkv

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Opplegget ditt ser ok.
> ...

 

Hei.

Nei ingenting skjedde.

dmesg sier :

parport 0x387 (WARNING): CTR: wrote 0x0c, read 0xff

parport 0x387 (WARNING): DATA: wrote 0xaa, read 0xff

parport 0x387: You gave this address, but there is probably no parallel port there!

parport0: PC-style at 0x387, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

----------

## ebrostig

 *bkv wrote:*   

>  *ebrostig wrote:*   
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Opplegget ditt ser ok.
> ...

 

Hmmm...

Hvis jeg husker riktig, saa er det et oppsett i BIOS paa de fleste maskiner som bestemmer addressen for parallellporten. Sjek den og samtidig sjekk have som er default i Kernel konfigureringen.

(Skriver dette fra Win2k hjemme  :Sad:  )

Erik

----------

## bkv

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Hvis jeg husker riktig, saa er det et oppsett i BIOS paa de fleste maskiner som bestemmer addressen for parallellporten. Sjek den og samtidig sjekk have som er default i Kernel konfigureringen.
> ...

 

Bios sier memeory base 378 og interrupt irq 7.

Jeg har både Win95 og Suse 7.0 installert på denne maskinen og begge skriver ut via parallellporten. Underlig at jeg ikke får det til å virke i gentoo.

Bør jeg føye til noe i /etc/modules.autoload? isåfall hva? Holder det med lp, og trenger den noen parametre?

Jeg ser at parameterne til parport_pc ligger i /etc/modules.d/i386. Er det disse parameterne som brukes av modules.autoload?

Hilsen Bjørn

----------

## bkv

Bare for å si hva problemet var:

Jeg hadde konfigurert modulen med parallellportadresse 387 istedet for 378, og jeg var ute av stand til å se det.

-Bjørn

----------

